# Hilfe Irfanview



## Photogregor (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich ein Forum für Irfanview finde? Falls hier jemand Ahnung von dem Programm haben sollte:

Ich habe es runtergeladen, um mir ohne großen Aufwand Fotos anschauen zu können. Ich kriege es aber nicht hin, dass beim Öffnen eines Bildes dieses passend auf den Monitor gebracht wird (und nicht nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt) und dass bei der Diashow die Bilder automatisch in die richtige Position gedreht werden.

Danke für einen Tip,

Gruß
Photogregor


----------



## fluessig (9. Januar 2005)

Woher soll denn das Programm wissen, was die richtige Position deiner Bilder ist? Die wirst du schon selber drehen müssen und dann so abspeichern. Oder versteh ich dich da falsch?

Es gibt trotzdem eine Funktion die etwas dreht, wenn die nötige Information dafür schon im Bild ist. Schau unter Options -> Preferences dort ist unter dem Karteireiter JPG/PCD/GIF als erstes die Option Auto-rotate ... vielleicht hilft dir das ja.

Das Problem mit der Größe ist auch nur eine Einstellung in den Preferences. Der Reiter dafür ist Viewing. Dort gibt es eine kleine Box mit dem Titel Fullscreen/Slideshow Options. Fit to screen: all images/movies. Damit sollte dir schon geholfen sein.


----------



## BanditBiker (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo Photogregor und zusammen .

da ich gerade selber nach einem Forum für Irfanview am suchen war, bin ich auch hier gelandet .
Eine Autotoratetfunktion kenne ich leider auch nicht, ausser du hast ein Infofile für das/ein Jpeg...
Die Größe kannst du so einstellen wie fluessig gesagt hat.

...btw. ich hatte nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, dass Irfanview keine Mediafiles ausser Bildern abspielt. Ich wollte nicht zuviele Plugins einspielen und einen reinen Bildbetrachter benutzen. Bin schon von ACD See zu Irfanview gewechselt, da ACD See für meine Zwecke zu überladen war.

Habe aber die Lösung schon gefunden: Einfach die Liste der unterstützten Dateitypen editieren (ziemlich unübersichtlich diese Liste btw.!).

Gruss BB


----------

